# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  الشكولاته تشعل لهيب الحب

## ريمي

أكد مجموعة من الخبراء الإيطاليين في مؤتمر طبي عقد بروما أنه على الرغم من أن الشوكولا من افضل وألذ الهدايا المقدمة في المناسبات والأفراح لكنها لا تعبر عن الحب والمشاعر الرقيقة فحسب بل تمنح الحبيب أطيب أمنيات الصحة والسعادة!.

ووجد الباحثون أن للشوكولا فوائد صحية كثيرة فهي تلبي احتياجات الإنسان بدءا من زيادة الرغبة العاطفية وحتى الصحة القلبية والدماغية. وتوصل إلى أن الشوكولا السوداء لها تأثير على القلب من الناحية العاطفية والبيولوجية أيضا واكتشفوا وجود ارتباط قوي بين تناول الشوكولا وقوة العاطفة حيث تبين أن النساء اللاتي يعشقنها اكثر تمتعا بحياة رومانسية وعاطفية مملوءة بالحب والغرام مقارنة بغيرهن كما أنها تفيد صحة القلب وسلامته وقدرته على ضخ الدم.

وأوضح العلماء حسب نسيجها أن الشوكولا تحتوي على اكثر من 300 مادة طبيعية منشطة منها الكافيين والثيويرومين المنشط اللذان يزيدان من نشاط الناقلات العصبية إضافة إلى مواد كيمائية مرتبطة بتحسين المزاج السيئ وزيادة الشعور بالراحة. وأكد الباحثون على أن الاعتقاد بان الشوكولا تسبب بثور الشباب غير صحيح على الإطلاق وقد ثبت أن مركبات الفلافونويد الموجودة بها تحسن صحة القلب وتزيد تدفق الدم في الشرايين التاجية المغذية له.

عجـآآيب

----------


## MR.X

Thanks ya 7ala

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## ريمي

يسلمو على المرور اكس مان

----------


## ريمي

يسلمو على المرور زهرة المطر

----------


## The Gentle Man

معلومات غريبه صرنا بنسمعها
ياما بنعيش وبنسمع 
شكرا حلا

----------


## mylife079

_ 
thanks 7ala__
_

----------


## ريمي

العفو محمد العفو جنتل

----------


## دليلة

حلوووووووووو

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Bl (22):

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا حلا 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
مشكورة حلوش

----------


## دموع الورد

:SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## سويتر

شكرا حلا

----------


## غسان

شكرا حلا

----------


## ريمي

العفوا الكم

----------

